# Bix vom Wietzestrand??



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Can anyone give me some information about these lines on this dog? I am usually familiar with lines but I am drawing blanks with this one as I am not familiar at all. He is a DDR/Showline/WGWL mix. I don't know anything about DDR and showline dogs.

Thanks!

Youtube (I know everyone likes videos) 
1 




If you put his name in youtube you will see 2 other videos of him performing at LGA and it has the B and C phase.


Here is the ped. I have put the linebreeding as it isn't shown on PDB now unless you click on it.
Bix vom Wietzestrand

*Linebreeding - 5 generations*



4 - 4............................................. in V Aly vom St. Wendeler Land
5 - 5............................................. in V Ary vom kleinen Taller
5 - 5............................................. in V Lasso von der Taffingsmühle
5 - 5............................................. in  Usa vom Merchbachtal
4 - 5............................................. in  Elan von der Villa Frieda
3 - 3............................................. in SG Jack vom Weißen Brink
4 - 4............................................. in  Bessie vom Weißen Brink
5 - 5............................................. in  Anja vom Perftal
4 - 5............................................. in  Uta vom Südmühlenkolk
3 - 4............................................. in  Anja vom Südmühlenkolk


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not really seeing any DDR. And the showline dogs are from the days when there wasn't really a split.

I'd call this a German working line pedigree from old working lines, alternative lines that are not as commonly seen. I've heard some good things about the Cismar dogs--supposed to be good working dogs.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Christine!
From a glance I thought the Weiben Brink dogs were DDR but I see the are from old working showline.
Do you know anything about the individual dogs in the 1st 3 generations?


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

The more I look at this pedigree, the more intrigued I become. I am no expert, but from the little I know, the Haus Cismar folks seem to know what they are doing. 

What initially caught my attention in this pedigree is Anja vom Südmühlenkolk. I do not recall coming across her before. Bix is linebred 3-4 on Anja who brings forward lots of Lierberg and a number of dogs who go back on Claudius von Hain. Lots to like. Hips?

I got preoccupied with with Anja and did not look at Jack vom Weissen Brink, whom Bix is linebred 3-3 upon, as Jack he appeared to be show and I was not familiar with his pedigree. Then I clicked on the 6 generation pedigree of Jack and started seeing some of the names I look for: Bungalow, Busecker Schloss (i.e. Rocco and Eros - whose dam were Seffe vom Lierberg, a daughter of Bernd and granddaughter of Valet vom Busecker Schloss (whose sire line goes back to Claudius von Hain)), etc. 

There is some DDR back there behind Ratina vom Dollenwiese and, of course, Ork vom Wolfendobel who is behind Tim von der Abfuhr.

Again, I am no expert and don't know how this all comes together. I hope you get some more comments as the pedigree is quite interesting.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you may have mistaken von Weissen Brink for von Weissen Helm which is DDR .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There is also DDR behind Lewis Malatesta's dam's sire. 

Anja is linebred 3-3 on Ignaz vom Oberscholvenerweg who brought loose ligaments, long backs and weekness in the back. He is also behind Lewis through Mink. So, this is something that I might be concerned about if the rest of the pedigree doesn't compensate. 

SG Ignaz vom Oberscholvenerweg


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!!

Not a everyday typical pedigree that you see.


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

Ace952 said:


> Thank you everyone!!!
> 
> Not a everyday typical pedigree that you see.


Bix vom Wietzestrand is the sire to our new puppy.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

